# INFORMATION DISPLAY CENTER WENT BLACK?



## jamie5455 (Feb 8, 2021)

Got up this morning for work, started the car and the information center is totally black. It showed a couple of green pixels when initially started but then went completely black? I believe my warranty has just expired (figures). Any thoughts on how I can fix this myself ugh?


----------



## Steve Lukaczyk (Jul 24, 2019)

By now, if your Rogue is like my 2019S, the screen should have come back on it's own. I've noticed mine wink out a couple times already, sometimes taking a day or two to come back but it always does. Almost looks like it's going through some kind of extended reboot.


----------

